# Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Round two. Never again.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm done with all Fuente cigars. I get let down every time. I think the hype around fuente is WAY too high. There is just no comparison when it com...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Cuban Belicoso (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Round two. Never again.


----------

